# Follow up on the killing falcons,hawks,etc.



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Original Article

Found at

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/05/25/BAGJSQ1JP51.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea

(05-25) 04:00 PDT Los Angeles -- U.S. Fish and Wildlife agents infiltrated the odd subculture of roller pigeon clubs in Los Angeles and found that members were illegally killing hawks and falcons that prey on their birds, officials said Thursday. 

A roller pigeon, in the eyes of those who collect them, distinguishes itself in mid-flight by doing aerobatics or rolling over. Hobbyists from around the country come together to compete and judge each team's ability to work in unison. 

But a roller pigeon, in the eyes of a hawk or falcon, is food. 

Hobbyists in Southern California became fed up by raptors spoiling their competitions and, according to a federal indictment released Thursday, began illegally trapping and killing the predators. 

Six men from Los Angeles and San Bernardino counties, including the president of a national umbrella group for the hobbyists, were arrested this week on charges of violating the Migratory Bird Treaty Act. 

The indictment was the result of an investigation in which agents with the Fish and Wildlife Service infiltrated roller pigeon clubs for more than a year. They did surveillance, placed covert phone calls, set up remote cameras and dug through trash cans.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

http://blogging.la/archives/2007/05/first_rule_of_pigeon_club.phtml

In the next posts were part of the articals from the above line






My findings after...

The day after I photographed this big-eyed beauty perched in a tree next door to my Silver Lake yard (click to biggify), word of this story reaches me. As if I need more proof that humans suck supreme, authorities have charged a ring of seven southland men belonging to "pigeon clubs" with killing untold numbers of falcons and hawks annually, all to protect their preciously inbred Birmingham Roller pigeons that they raise and keep for use in bird races.

From the cb2.com website:

The charges stem from an investigation in which a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service agent infiltrated several California pigeon clubs, leading investigators to estimate that organizations in the Los Angeles area alone are behind the killing of 1,000 to 2,000 raptors each year, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office. 
The pigeon enthusiasts, who raise and fly a special type of the bird that "rolls" mid-flight and therefore is especially prone to attracting predators, would allegedly use backyard traps to snare Cooper's hawks, which hunt on the ground. They then used sticks or pellet guns to kill the hawks, according to prosecutors.

At other times, they would shoot Peregrine falcons and red-tailed hawks out of the air above their backyards with shotguns or rifles, authorities say.


One of the suspects has been identified as Juan Navarro of Los Feliz, the president of the National Birmingham Roller Club (NBRC). A U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service undercover agent contends Navarro claimed that he killed one raptor a week and had a five-gallon bucket filled with the talons of hawks he slaughtered.

What an alleged bastard mother****er.

Ironically on the NBRC website is a "President's Memo" from March that Navarro opens with this:

"For many of us, we have had to curtail the flying of our rollers due to predator issues during the fall and winter months. I personally am now limited to flying five months out of the year. Keeping the birds locked down for seven months is not a lot of fun, but it has become a way of life in the area that I fly in."
Or a way of death.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

UPDATED (5/25): After the jump you'll find some of the various pigeon club members' message board and newsletter goings-on in regards to raptors.



So I was searching around the NBRC website to find they've circled the wagons and shutdown any opportunity to contact them:

"As you may have probably heard in recent news, several members of the NBRC are being investigated for alleged violations of the migratory species act. The NBRC does not condone nor promote such activities and as such cannot comment on the actions of these individuals. We hold true to the ideals of due process before making judgements and as such will not speculate any further on the matter. 
Due to the recent flood of messages regarding this news, we have had to shut down this part of our website until the matter is resolved. If you are a member and need to contact anyone for additional assistance, please find the email of the person in the latest NBRC Bulletin. Thank You."


So I went snooping around via whois and Google and such -- nothing fancy -- and found my way into various club websites' message boards and newsletters where I scanned some of the topics and found the following comments about how certain members "deal" with raptors.

1) On the NBRC message board "Roland" of Lakewood, Calif., writes Feb. 12, 2007: "The falcon that was taking my birds will no longer take them any more, I'm 150% sure of that. Maybe another one will come for a short time only." He closes with an evil looking emoticon.

2) It's pretty tame with only a hint or two implying harm to raptors but here's an article by suspect Juan Navarro on the Birmingham Rollers of Austin website providing details and insight on how he and his birds were devastated by raptors after moving to Los Feliz and what he's done to adapt.

3) My favorite one. The Southern California Rollers Association website still has its March 1999 newsletter online whose lead item is headlined: "Predator Attacks Spoil Spring in L.A.," and which closes with the following:

Fanciers have been able to trap some Coopers Hawks using wire traps, but the only defense against the falcons have been "heavy artillery" (if you know what I mean). On one visit to a fancier's loft, I felt as if I was in Vietnam as he fired several shots into the air trying to hit a falcon that was ripping his kit apart. 
Walking near his loft, one could trip over the piles of bullet shells spread throughout the yard.

For those of you who are flying "Predator-Free", please keep your Los Angels colleagues in your prayers and enjoy your kit... "You don't know how good you've got it, until it's gone."


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

PRESS RELEASE AND POSITION STATEMENT
NATIONAL BIRMINGHAM ROLLER CLUB; May 28, 2007 



The Roller pigeon is a unique breed of pigeon that has been cultivated for centuries for its ability to tumble and "roll" while flying in flocks of ten to thirty birds, several hundred feet above their homes. Thousands of roller fanciers across the United States enjoy breeding and flying these beautiful birds as a backyard family hobby. 

Recently, we were dismayed to learn that eleven Roller pigeon enthusiasts were arrested in Los Angeles, California and in Portland, Oregon by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service, as part of a costly 14-month "sting" operation. These individuals are charged with trapping and sometimes killing protected Cooper's Hawks which were attacking and killing their pigeons. 

The National Birmingham Roller Club's position has always been one of not condoning or promoting the harassment, capture, or killing of birds of prey for any reason. The NBRC in no way endorses or supports any activity that would cause stress, injury, or death to any bird of prey. If it should eventually be proven that any members of the NBRC have been found to have engaged in such activity, we state emphatically that such behavior was not with the consent, knowledge, or approval of the NBRC. Until proven guilty, these individuals are presumed innocent, despite the inappropriate and grossly exaggerated comments of spokespersons for the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, which sought to tar thousands of roller fanciers by reason of the unfortunate allegations against less than a dozen individuals. 

Predation by hawks has become a part of life not only for Roller pigeon enthusiasts, but also racing pigeon enthusiasts, game breeders, commercial hatcheries, and any other business or hobby that exposes domestic birds to elements of the wild. Contrary to what some may have been led to believe, Cooper's Hawks are now to be found in abundance across the United States. They have become relentless in their pursuit of prey not only in rural and remote regions but even in major metropolitan cities. 

We reject the exaggerated and insulting comments of one U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service spokesperson who claimed that Birmingham Rollers have a genetic "defect." These pigeons have a unique genetic trait which has enabled them to serve as pets and as a wholesome backyard hobby for tens of thousands of men and women over the last century. The fact that they may not be suited to living in the wild does not render them defective or unworthy of protection, any more so than most dog breeds should be considered defective or worthy of elimination because they are not suited to survival in the wild. 

These pigeons' tumbling behavior is not the reason they are attacked by Cooper's Hawks. For the most part, these pigeons do not begin tumbling until they are several months old, yet juvenile pigeons are regularly killed by hawks. Cooper's Hawks typically attack these pigeons when they alight from exercise on their home roof, not when they are performing high in the air. The numbers of racing pigeons likewise being killed rises every year, yet racing pigeons do not tumble or roll. Many pigeon fanciers lose dozens of their pets every year to the Cooper's Hawk or, to a much lesser extent, to the Red-Tailed Hawk. Since the average value of each Roller pigeon taken generally exceeds $100, these losses are extremely disheartening to those who breed and love their pet pigeons. 

Many of our Club members have pleaded with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service for intervention or assistance to relocate Cooper's Hawks, in compliance with laws protecting livestock predated by endangered species. So far, our pleas have gone unanswered. Our government regularly assists ranchers when their livestock are predated by wolves, coyotes, cougars and bears. However, when thousands of our valuable pet pigeons are killed by Cooper's Hawks whose current numbers far exceed any previous hawk population estimates, our pleas for assistance to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service are met with silence. 

However frustrating it may be, we understand and work with the hawk problem by not exposing our birds routinely to hawks when they are present and also by not flying at all during the seasons of the year when hawks are most prevalent, typically fall and winter in North America. This is the only method the NBRC recommends and endorses. 

The NBRC is the oldest and largest organization promoting the Roller hobby, with members throughout the United States, Europe, Africa, Canada, and Mexico. The Club was founded to preserve and advance this wonderful breed of bird. We encourage people to take up the hobby; we assist beginners in the hobby irrespective of lack of resources. This includes members donating time and materials, building housing structures and assisting beginners to obtain high-quality breeding stock. 

The NBRC has been a contributor to local charitable organizations nationwide. In the Los Angeles area in particular, our organization holds shows and auctions with proceeds going to the Los Angeles Sheriff's Youth League, among other local charities. The hobby has become a great outlet for youths, particularly in deprived neighborhoods such as South Central Los Angeles, where this wholesome hobby has helped keep many young people from participating in gangs and illegal drug activity. 

The overwhelming majority of Roller enthusiasts are law-abiding and nature loving men and women from all walks of life. It is critical not to generalize the Roller fancier as aggressive, lawless or fringe. We count among our members men, women, and young teenagers from all walks of life. From blue collar to white collar and from red state to blue state, the NBRC does not discriminate and welcomes anyone to join its ranks. With over two thousand members spread across the United States, our membership is a true cross section of America, representing a variety of ideals, philosophies, and lifestyles, all brought together with one common interest. 

With regard to how the hobby and the Roller pigeon have been portrayed by the media, Rollers are domestic pigeons of many beautiful colors and markings. They are not common street pigeons. They have been cultivated over generations, producing a streamlined bird which is fully aware of its innate ability and can control it. It is not a nuisance pigeon, since it is trained to fly for twenty to forty minutes, after which it alights and promptly re-enters its home. 

The NBRC continues to promote safe methods for dealing with the predation problem, as it always has. Education and adherence to law have always been fundamental to the NBRC. We invite the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to partner with us in finding workable methods to protect our valuable pets from the increasing rates of predation by Cooper's Hawks. 

NBRC


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted before and or if its not in the correct place. 

I was just stund by this. I know the original article was posted on here but could not find the thread.



I found the thread but I dont know were the url is on my coputer everything says www.pigeon-life.net

but its was posted by 

TAWhatley 

And the name of it is.

Roller Pigeon Fanciers Charged .. Pay Attention Folks


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Another artical

http://www.knbc.com/news/13384259/detail.html?rss=la&psp=news


The investigation, in which a government agent infiltrated several California pigeon clubs, led investigators to estimate that organizations in the Los Angeles area alone are behind the killing of 1,000 to 2,000 raptors each year, according to the U.S. Attorney's Office. 


The pigeon enthusiasts -- who raise and fly a special type of the bird that "rolls" mid-flight and therefore is especially prone to attracting predators -- would sometimes trap the raptors, which are federally protected, and then use sticks or pellet guns to kill them, according to prosecutors. At other times, they would shoot them out of the air with shotguns or rifles, authorities say.

One pigeon club member allegedly admitted sometimes using a more gruesome method, in which he sprayed hawks with bleach and ammonia to create poisonous chlorine gas that suffocated the birds, according to an affidavit filed in support of the charges.

Six of the seven defendants were arrested Wednesday, prosecutors said. Timothy Decker, 60, of Mira Loma, and Rayvon Hall, 46, of Rialto, remain in custody and are expected to make their initial court appearances this afternoon in downtown Los Angeles.

Four others were released on bond. They were identified as:

Juan Navarro, 44, of Los Feliz, who is president of the National Birmingham Roller Club 
Keith London, 42, of South Los Angeles, who owns a store called The Pigeon Connection and is president of the Inner City Roller Club 
Darik McGhee, 38, of San Bernardino, who builds and sells hawk traps and pigeon lofts, according to the government 
Brian McCormick, 40, of Norco, a past president of the California Performance Roller Club

An arrest warrant has been issued for the seventh defendant, Efren Lopez Jr., 28, of Hacienda Heights.

All of the defendants are charged with at least one misdemeanor count of unlawful or attempted unlawful taking of a migratory bird, a charge that carries up to six months in prison.

The roller pigeons -- also known as Birmingham rollers -- are native to England and have a genetic defect that causes them to flip backwards while in flight. Enthusiasts breed the pigeons with the goal of having them roll simultaneously, and then recover before hitting the ground.

The in-flight flipping makes the birds appear to be easy targets, which attracts the raptors, prosecutors said.

Authorities allege one National Birmingham Roller Club official claimed to have killed as many as 50 raptors annually over the past several years, and that one of the defendants told the investigating agent he had filled a five- gallon bucket with talons cut from hawks he killed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael, I don't know what the current status is on this case, hopefully
someone will update.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This is terrible, again it brings me to the "What in the hell is wrong with people?!" way of thinking. You care about your birds so much that you kill other birds?? Makes no sense to me. And they didn't even kill them humanely, which would be atrocious enough, but rather tortured them with various methods (bleach? ammonia? wire traps? beat to death with sticks??). Karma's a harsh mistress but I hope in this case it is especially harsh.    

Edit--Not to mention how bad this makes pigeon lovers look!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is no updated status on this case as far as I know, and we need to wait for the official update and not be making guesses and judgements on our own.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Unhappy*

*MICHEAL I AM VERY UNHAPPY WITH THIS THREAD THAT YOU POSTED.YOUR TITLE POINTS AT THE LAPC LOS ANGLES PIGEON CLUB. IT WAS MEMBERS OF A NATIONAL ROLLER CLUB THAT LIVE IN LOS ANGLES.YOU HAVE DONE AN INJUSTICE TO THE MANY FINE PEOPLE OF THE L A PIGEON CLUB. PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE OF YOUR POST. GEORGE  *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

stach_n_flash said:


> And the name of it is.
> 
> Roller Pigeon Fanciers Charged .. Pay Attention Folks



Michael,


Here is the link to the original thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20799


Please correct the title of your thread.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

george simon said:


> *MICHEAL I AM VERY UNHAPPY WITH THIS THREAD THAT YOU POSTED.YOUR TITLE POINTS AT THE LAPC LOS ANGLES PIGEON CLUB. IT WAS MEMBERS OF A NATIONAL ROLLER CLUB THAT LIVE IN LOS ANGLES.YOU HAVE DONE AN INJUSTICE TO THE MANY FINE PEOPLE OF THE L A PIGEON CLUB. PLEASE CHANGE THE TITLE OF YOUR POST. GEORGE  *


I am really sorry George I in no way ment to point the finger at any one but the people who did the killing and just put it because it was part of the title of the article. I am very sorry and it was not intentional.


And how do you change the title name?

EDIT: I searched through the whole Search FAQ thing on changing thread names and nothing came up to indicate how I could do that... 

This site is hard to use if you dont already know how to do something and or you dont know what you are looking for...

And I am also sorry for any hurt feelings for the use of LA pigeon club. I had no clue there were so many different clubs until I did some more research. I am very sorry to all.


EDIT AGIAN: I figured it out, so im leaving it as is now, because I dont know know what to put not to affend anyone because if I put the roller club thing, The people who didnt shoot or kill them would be upset..... So as for now im leaving it as is.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MICHEAL, I know that you did not mean to hurt the feeling of the good people of the LAPC and i don't have any ill feelings so don't worry about it. Your friend GEORGE


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Why Does it still say

Follow up on the LA pigeon club Killing falcons,hawks,etc. 
stach_n_flash 

whan its been changed at the top of the thread to...

stach_n_flash 
Follow up on the Killings of falcons,hawks,etc.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had to search deep inside myself to write this post, and will probably never know what I would do during a hawk attack unless a loaded gun was in arms reach. 

Since we do not own a gun, I think that I am safe, but there has been twice in my life that I almost think that I would have grabbed that gun and shot the hawk that was going after my birds.

I know that when it happens, during my adrenaline rush, I don't put anything past me. 

It is a terrible situation...I am trying not to judge too harshly, knowing how important it is for me to protect my own birds.

Way Out Of Control Wonder Woman


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

stach_n_flash said:


> Why Does it still say
> 
> Follow up on the LA pigeon club Killing falcons,hawks,etc.
> stach_n_flash
> ...


Hi Michael,

I'm not sure, but I think only a moderator can edit a thread title....in any case, it's been taken care of.

Linda


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you


----------

